# Juventus - Chelsea: 3-0



## admin (20 Novembre 2012)

Questa sera, *20 Novembre 2012*, alle *20,45* in *diretta* su Sky e Premium Calcio

Di seguito,* probabili formazioni, commenti, notizie e commenti*


----------



## juventino (20 Novembre 2012)

Difficile che ce la facciamo.


----------



## BB7 (20 Novembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Difficile che ce la facciamo.



Non è che il Chelsi sia tutta sta roba... ha un buon attacco ma in difesa è molto vulnerabile


----------



## juventino (20 Novembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Non è che il Chelsi sia tutta sta roba... ha un buon attacco ma in difesa è molto vulnerabile



Vero. Peccato però che noi in attacco facciamo pena. Qua non è concesso fare una partita tipo quella con la Lazio.


----------



## Ale (20 Novembre 2012)

se la juventus ambisce a proseguire in cl, dovrebbe vincere una partita oltre quella contro i campionissimi danesi


----------



## Blu71 (20 Novembre 2012)

Prevedo un pareggio.


----------



## Albijol (20 Novembre 2012)

Come on Blues!


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (20 Novembre 2012)

Ripeto, la juve vincerà e se non vincerà vedrete che lo shaktar non batterà il nordcoso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Novembre 2012)

la juve è obbligata a vincere...sarà una bella partita


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Novembre 2012)

Prevedo un 1-2!


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Novembre 2012)

se non vincono in pratica sono fuori!


----------



## Jino (20 Novembre 2012)

Il Chelsea è sicuramente battibile, lo ha dimostrato la Juve in casa loro. E' una squadra piena di problemini.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Novembre 2012)

vince facile la juve


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2012)

Probabilmente stasera sapremo se vivremo un altro 2010 o no.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2012)

il chelsea non mi sembra così imbattibile, possono benissimo farcela, considerata anche la sciagura difensiva luiz. 

poi i gobbi in casa si esaltano da giocare con la bava alla bocca.....risultato scontato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Novembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Probabilmente stasera sapremo se vivremo un altro 2010 o no.



oddio non ci voglio pensare...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Novembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Probabilmente stasera sapremo se vivremo un altro 2010 o no.


Conte messia, Conte Mou, Conte dio


----------



## LeonFlare (20 Novembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Conte messia, Conte Mou, Conte dio



Conte dracula...


----------



## Ale (20 Novembre 2012)

3 a 0 tripletta di chiellini


----------



## Brontolo (20 Novembre 2012)

avevo scritto che la juve avrebbe perso con l'inter....ora scrivo: vincerà di sicuro con il chelsea.
stiamo a vedere, se azzecco questa mi propongo alla redazione del Calendario di frate indovino


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2012)

certo che a sentire sky sport 24 e simili sembra la juve stasera abbia la vittoria praticamente già acquisita e anche con risultato largo


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2012)

Vedremo! Il Chelsea non è il Chievo


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2012)

Vincono perche' altrimenti son fuori.

Sto chelsea e' poca roba; dietro sono osceni


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Novembre 2012)

Se la Juventus non passasse il girone cadremmo nel ridicolo. La squadra più forte d'Italia non supera nemmeno le fasi a gironi, la considerazione che l'Europa ha di noi cadrebbe ancor di più in basso!


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Conte messia, Conte Mou, Conte dio



Guarda com'è secsi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Novembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Guarda com'è secsi


Il plzz lo odia xkééééé è bll!!11!!11!


----------



## Prinz (20 Novembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Se la Juventus non passasse il girone cadremmo nel ridicolo. La squadra più forte d'Italia non supera nemmeno le fasi a gironi, la considerazione che l'Europa ha di noi cadrebbe ancor di più in basso!



e cosa diamine dovrebbe fregarmene, Come on Blues!


----------



## Butcher (20 Novembre 2012)

Risultato scontato. Juve con la bava alla bocca VS Chelsea in crisi con l'allenatorequasiesonerato.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (20 Novembre 2012)

Non so come finirà, dietro e a centrocampo la Juve ha la tecnologia bellica americana, davanti si va all'assalto alla baionetta stile prima guerra mondiale...


----------



## Harvey (20 Novembre 2012)

Juventus (3-5-2): Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Chiellini; Lichtsteiner, Vidal, Pirlo, Marchisio, Asamoah; Vucinic, Quagliarella. A disp.: Storari, Caceres, Pepe, Isla, Pogba, Giovinco, Matri. All.: Alessio.
Chelsea (4-2-3-1): Cech; Azpilicueta, Ivanovic, Cahill, Cole; David Luiz, Mikel; Ramires, Oscar, Hazard; Mata. A disp.: Turnbull, Torres, Bertrand, Romeu, Marin, Moses, Sturridge. All.: Di Matteo.
Arbitro: Cakir (Turchia)

Ivanovic centrale con Luiz a centrocampo e con tre trequartisti ma manco una punta, wtf?


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2012)

Di Matteo è impazzito: Hazard unica punta


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2012)

Babba bia finisce 3/4 a 0


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Novembre 2012)

Chelsea stile catenaccio di Barcellona!


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2012)

Raga a me sembra un 5-4-1 altrochè. Questi faranno catenaccio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Novembre 2012)

fa bene Di Matteo...bella mossa


----------



## pennyhill (20 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Matteo è impazzito: Hazard unica punta



Per me come gioca la Giuve, soprattutto per le caratteristiche dei vari Bonucci, Barzagli, Chiellini, che preferiscono avere un punto di riferimento, potrebbe essere una bella mossa. Vediamo.


----------



## Cm Punk (20 Novembre 2012)

La rube ha già preso un palo
Comunque Forza chelsea!


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2012)

Mamma mia che ha fatto Oscar


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Novembre 2012)

mamma mia gigi  con abbiati sarebbe entrata


----------



## Facciosnaooo (20 Novembre 2012)

l'idea non è male, possono ripartire veloci. Per ora la Juve fa il match e loro subiscono.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Novembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Difficile che ce la facciamo.



naaah non sono d'accordo, il chelsea secondo me non e cosi forte, il difesa mi lascia un po perplessa, forse il centrocampo e il reparto piu forte, in attacco mah senza drogba perde tantissimo, lo scorso anno la coppa la vinta praticamente grazie a didier


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Novembre 2012)

i nordcosi già in vantaggio...

pareggio shaktar

nordcosi di nuovo in vantaggio lasciamo solo perdere va che e meglio


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2012)

juve nettamente superiore


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Novembre 2012)

mamma mia che fondoschiena


----------



## Facciosnaooo (20 Novembre 2012)

Sui loro errori ripartono alla grande e arrivano subito in porta..


----------



## Albijol (20 Novembre 2012)

Speriamo in uno dei soliti colpi di sedere del Chelsy


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2012)

Sono qualificati


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Novembre 2012)

si va beh ahahahhahahahahahahahhahaha no ma sono fortissimi


----------



## Facciosnaooo (20 Novembre 2012)

A noi 'ste cose mai.. semmai contro!


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2012)

li stanno ammazzando


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2012)

Sto chessi pero ma che fondoschiena hanno?


----------



## Albijol (20 Novembre 2012)

Don Babbeo che te possino


----------



## BB7 (20 Novembre 2012)

Come temevo Chelsi RIDICOLO... messo in campo per palesemente per tentare lo 0-0... davvero penoso.

Cmq avete visto cos'è successo in Nordsjaelland - Shaktar ??? una cosa EPICA. Palla a due, Willian la restitiuisce al Nord ma Adriano interviene dribbla il portiere e segna mentre erano tutti fermi ROTFL... dopo 3 minuti di discussioni si pensava che lo shaktar lasciasse segnare gli avversari che infatti partono dal calcio di inizio e qualcuno si sposta ma poi uno dei difensori interviene e continuano a giocare normalmente xD Per concludere dopo 1 min il Nordsjaelland segna ugualmente su azione e il marcatore va a sfottere tutti LOL


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Novembre 2012)

Juve che vince col Chelsea e Nordsjaelland che miracolosamente vince con la Shaktar, che cosa vuoi di più dalla vita ? 
Wembley stanno arrivando


----------



## Blu71 (20 Novembre 2012)

Pareggio dello Shaktar.


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Novembre 2012)

Don Matteo per ora portato a lezione da parrucchino. Sta sbagliando tutto|


----------



## Pamparulez (20 Novembre 2012)

Effettivamente il nordvatellapesca che batte lo shaktar... Parrucchino chissà se offendera i giornalisti oggi!


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2012)

E' finita la fortuna di Don Matteo. Aveva solo quella


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2012)

Vabbe primi 45 min non c'è stata partita dai....la rube sta giocando benissimo


----------



## Blu71 (20 Novembre 2012)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> Effettivamente il nordvatellapesca che batte lo shaktar... Parrucchino chissà se offendera i giornalisti oggi!



Sono 2-2.


----------



## Brontolo (20 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pareggio dello Shaktar.


 che razza di partita ....


----------



## Pamparulez (20 Novembre 2012)

Ma il Don Matteo che combina.. Ha lasciato la punta a casa?


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2012)

Vabbè ragazzi,è destino,non c'è nulla da fare.
Chelsea in campo senza attaccanti,gol clamoroso sbagliato da Oscar e un minuto dopo gol completamente casuale della Rube,il ridicolo Nordcoso che vende carissima la pelle allo Shaktar....2010 bis.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' finita la fortuna di Don Matteo. Aveva solo quella



vabbè dai manca ancora il secondo tempo


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Novembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vabbè ragazzi,è destino,non c'è nulla da fare.
> Chelsea in campo senza attaccanti,gol clamoroso sbagliato da *Oscar *e un minuto dopo gol completamente casuale della Rube,il ridicolo Nordcoso che vende carissima la pelle allo Shaktar....2010 bis.



Hazard


----------



## Blu71 (20 Novembre 2012)

Lo Shaktar vincerà.


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' finita la fortuna di Don Matteo. Aveva solo quella



Che lo scorso anno sia stato fortunato non c'è dubbio, ma comunque per me Don Matteo è comunque un buon allenatore. Stasera però sta sbagliando tutto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Novembre 2012)

Triplete is try to beginning.
Signora facci sognare


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Hazard



Nono,intendevo quello di Oscar che ha fintato il sinistro per poi rientrare,bloccato da Bonucci.


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Novembre 2012)

si va bè adesso!!quando fate sti versi del tipo 2010 bis non vi sopporto

ma dove volete che vadano contro barcellona e real!


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Novembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Nono,intendevo quello di Oscar che ha fintato il sinistro per poi rientrare,bloccato da Bonucci.



Me lo sono perso


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> si va bè adesso!!quando fate sti versi del tipo 2010 bis non vi sopporto
> 
> ma dove volete che vadano contro barcellona e real!



Ma perchè nel 2010 l'Inter era la squadra più forte o è andata avanti a sculate fino alla fine?Era più forte del Barça?Del Bayern?
Dai.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> si va bè adesso!!quando fate sti versi del tipo 2010 bis non vi sopporto
> 
> ma dove volete che vadano contro barcellona e real!



Gli danno la coppa gia' ora!


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Me lo sono perso



Quello di Hazard era più clamoroso,ma ho citato quello di Oscar perchè è successo giusto un paio di minuti prima del gol.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Novembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma perchè nel 2010 l'Inter era la squadra più forte o è andata avanti a sculate fino alla fine?Era più forte del Barça?Del Bayern?
> Dai.



Aveva Eto' e Milito,la Juve Vucinic e Quagliarella.Credo basti!


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Novembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma perchè nel 2010 l'Inter era la squadra più forte o è andata avanti a sculate fino alla fine?Era più forte del Barça?Del Bayern?
> Dai.


bè dai obiettivamente l'inter aveva una grande squadra(più forte del bayern direi di si)..aveva parecchi campioni(julio,samuel,maicon,eto'o,milito) e giocatori che hanno avuto la stagione della vita(snejider e gli altri)..sta juve dove volete che vada!!


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2012)

L'inter del triplete era piu' forte del bayern di v.gaal

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Comunque alla juve invidio tre giocatori..

buffon vidal e asamoah


----------



## Blu71 (20 Novembre 2012)

La Juventus non passerà il girone secondo me.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Aveva Eto' e Milito,la Juve Vucinic e Quagliarella.Credo basti!



Loro compensano abbondantemente col didietro.



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> bè dai obiettivamente l'inter aveva una grande squadra(più forte del bayern direi di si)..aveva parecchi campioni(julio,samuel,maicon,eto'o,milito) e giocatori che hanno avuto la stagione della vita(snejider e gli altri)..sta juve dove volete che vada!!



Ragazzi nonostante i Maicon,Eto'o,ecc.,obiettivamente,chi di voi dava un euro a quell'Inter,che veniva da 50 anni di scoppole europee?Ricordo che addirittura c'era gente sul forum che sperava nei passaggi dei vari turni dell'Inter perchè "così si stancano e vinciamo lo scudo" e "perchè tanto ci sono il Barça e il Real".Occhio a sfottere questa Juve solo perchè ha un attacco modesto,perchè è la stessa cosa che abbiamo fatto lo scorso anno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> bè dai obiettivamente l'inter aveva una grande squadra(più forte del bayern direi di si)..aveva parecchi campioni(julio,samuel,maicon,eto'o,milito) e giocatori che hanno avuto la stagione della vita(snejider e gli altri)..sta juve dove volete che vada!!


Scherzi !? Hanno Conde


----------



## Ale (20 Novembre 2012)

normale, conte vince sempre.


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2012)

Questi arrivano tranquilli in semifinale


----------



## Blu71 (20 Novembre 2012)

Shaktar in vantaggio 4-2


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2012)

che schifo sto cessi..a parte oscar e hazard sono scarsoni


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2012)

Certo che pure l'Inghilterra... ha City e Chelsea fuori ai gironi


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2012)

dalla cl escono solo se incontrano barca borussia o real


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Novembre 2012)

Pastetta alla prossima e Rube tranquilla tranquilla agli ottavi


----------



## Cm Punk (20 Novembre 2012)

Campioni d'europa!


----------



## Fry Rossonero (20 Novembre 2012)

che ridicoli i gobbi esaltarsi contro i "campioni d'europa" che in questo periodo perdono anche con il Tricase...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> dalla cl escono solo se incontrano barca o real


Fixed
e dell'ultima non sono neanche così sicuro.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2012)

non oso immaginare domenica comunque...


----------



## BB7 (20 Novembre 2012)

Ma Vidal ha fatto un gol nella sua carriera senza una deviazione?? Cioè OGNI volta che lo vedo segnare c'è una deviazione decisiva non è possibile....


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Novembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> non oso immaginare domenica comunque...



io non vedo l'ora!!!soprattutto perchè lo stadio sarà pieno di ***** bianconere!


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2012)

non ho più parole... sculando così la possono vincere tranquillamente... ormai arrivano sicuramente primi nel girone


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Novembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non ho più parole... sculando così la possono vincere tranquillamente... ormai arrivano sicuramente primi nel girone



se perdono con lo shaktar no


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2012)

di matteo, rotfl


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2012)

E' difficile, ma se la vincessero non mi stupirei


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2012)

Risultato giusto stasera sarebbe 4-5 a 0


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2012)

Ma quanti tiri in porta hanno fatto? Boh saranno 20...


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> se perdono con lo shaktar no



in ucraina con lo shakthar già qualificato vincono tranquillamente... meritavano di perdere le prime due e si sono salvati miracolosamente, tra un po' perdono pure col norcoso... e adesso... mah...


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2012)

che squadraccia però il chelsea... ma come cavolo ha fatto a vincere a maggio 

hanno un piede e mezzo in EL


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2012)

ma vi immaginate domenica segna pirlo? le comiche


----------



## hiei87 (20 Novembre 2012)

Sono sempre più convinto che questi andranno a vincere la champions.....sembra scritto...


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ma vi immaginate domenica segna pirlo? le comiche



la ***** esulterebbe ovviamente!!pirlo ho sempre detto che per me è uguale a un leonardo


----------



## Facciosnaooo (20 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> la ***** esulterebbe ovviamente!!pirlo ho sempre detto che per me è uguale a un leonardo



Esatto!


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2012)

Marchisio giallo che era diffidato


----------



## vota DC (20 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Certo che pure l'Inghilterra... ha City e Chelsea fuori ai gironi



L'unico mondiale l'hanno ladrato. A parte pompare i loro giocatori nei videogiochi non sanno fare niente.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2012)

sto chelsea ora se ne va in europa league che pena, aumenta il rammarico per lo scorso anno, con un po' più di cu*o (e un arbitraggio serio contro il farsa) potevamo alzarla noi e sicuramente non ci sarebbe stato lo smantellamento della squadra

fan*ulo don matteo


----------



## Blu71 (20 Novembre 2012)

5-2 per lo Shaktar.


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2012)

Che asfaltata


----------



## Albijol (20 Novembre 2012)

vota DC ha scritto:


> L'unico mondiale l'hanno ladrato. A parte pompare i loro giocatori nei videogiochi non sanno fare niente.



Dal 2005 l'Inghilterra ha portato una squadra in finale Champions 7 volte su 8. Eh sì, non sanno fare niente...


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2012)

hanno un centrocampo spaventoso


----------



## Degenerate X (20 Novembre 2012)

Questi hanno vinto una champions. Spesi mille milioni. Forti.

ROTFL


----------



## Facciosnaooo (20 Novembre 2012)

Torres=Pato


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2012)

Non c'è stata partita dai questi non hanno visto la palla, poteva finire 4-5 a 0


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Novembre 2012)

Mi sa che il Don stanotte salta. Oggi ha sbagliato tutto!


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2012)

Complimenti a loro.


----------



## hiei87 (20 Novembre 2012)

Dominano praticamente contro chiunque....sono terrorizzato all idea di quel che succederà a maggio...


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che il Don stanotte salta. Oggi ha sbagliato tutto!



E di conseguenza salta quel 2% di possibilità di vedere Guardiola al Milan.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2012)

Ricordo che [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION] disse che la sconfitta contro l'inter non poteva che farli bene. 4 partite 13 gol fatti 1 subito...


----------



## BB7 (20 Novembre 2012)

Questo çessi non vale un Parma del nostro campionato... RIDICOLI, inoltre il Don ce l'ha messa tutta per perderla.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Novembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> in ucraina con lo shakthar già qualificato vincono tranquillamente... meritavano di perdere le prime due e si sono salvati miracolosamente, tra un po' perdono pure col norcoso... e adesso... mah...



Cioe' lo Shaktar si fa battere per perdere il primo posto???


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Novembre 2012)

Non mi sorprendo se questi arrivano nelle fasi finali della Champions. C'è da dire che la perdita dell'imbattibilità gli ha fatto molto bene, dopo la sconfitta contro l'Inter sono tornati quelli dell'anno scorso.


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Questo çessi non vale un Parma del nostro campionato... RIDICOLI, inoltre il Don ce l'ha messa tutta per perderla.



Dai, non scherziamo


----------



## Frikez (20 Novembre 2012)

Prepariamo la vaselina per domenica


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2012)

quasi quasi allegri farebbe giocare meglio il chelsea


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cioe' lo Shaktar si fa battere per perdere il primo posto???



si ma qua quando si parla di sti gobbi si degenera sempre!!prima si diceva sempre "e chi li batte questi??",poi l'inter li ha battuti,adesso si dice che vinceranno la champions...quando un mesetto fa dopo che pareggiarono con il nordcoso li si derideva!!decidetevi allora!!


----------



## vota DC (20 Novembre 2012)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dal 2005 l'Inghilterra ha portato una squadra in finale Champions 7 volte su 8. Eh sì, non sanno fare niente...



Appunto perché riescono a fare nel mondo quello che la Juventus fa in Italia. Solo che hanno concorrenza e i loro giocatori non li vuole nessuno.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Novembre 2012)

La Juve è forte dai, hanno un ritmo pauroso anche se non una grande tecnica. Sanno dove andare e quando

Altro che, avessimo noi metà del loro gioco saremmo tra le prime in campionato


----------



## smallball (20 Novembre 2012)

addio Di Matteo...fail tremendo del calcio inglese


----------



## Frikez (20 Novembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sto chelsea ora se ne va in europa league che pena, aumenta il rammarico per lo scorso anno, con un po' più di cu*o (e un arbitraggio serio contro il farsa) potevamo alzarla noi e sicuramente non ci sarebbe stato lo smantellamento della squadra



Sì e poi c'era la marmotta che confezionava la cioccolata


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2012)

Il chelsea è terzo in Inghilterra che a detta di tutti il campionato piu difficile...sono campioni in carica e si sono fatti appiatellare dalla juventus che hanno praticamente tutti i giocatori alla loro prima esperienza.

La juventus è forte ruba o non ruba.

Comunque la rube ha un gioco ben fatto. Ma quanto corrono????? L'anno scorso dicevamo tutti che si sarebbero scoppiati con la CL.

Asamoha? Vidal? Illegali ad averceli


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Novembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Prepariamo la vaselina per domenica



Beh se stanno in queste condizione non c'è partita e vinceranno come giusto che sia!


----------



## Snake (20 Novembre 2012)

Con un pareggio passano entrambe e lo Shaktar mantiene il primo posto, biscotto is coming


----------



## juventino (20 Novembre 2012)

Primo tempo equilibrato, secondo non c'è stata partita.


----------



## pennyhill (20 Novembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ricordo che [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION] disse che la sconfitta contro l'inter non poteva che farli bene. 4 partite 13 gol fatti 1 subito...



Lascia perdere quel pennyhill lì, l'ha detto anche il profeta di Fusignano.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Novembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Con un pareggio passano entrambe e lo Shacktar mantiene il primo posto, biscotto is coming



Infatti,e' un pareggio annunciato!


----------



## Frikez (20 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh se stanno in queste condizione non c'è partita e vinceranno come giusto che sia!



Chiaro, infatti rischiamo un'imbarcata clamorosa.


----------



## Ospite (20 Novembre 2012)

Risultato che non fa una grinza, come sempre in Europa il "primo non prenderle" non paga.
Sono molto felice soprattutto per aver ritrovato la mia squadra un po' imborghesita prima della sconfitta in casa.
Buona notte a tutti.


----------



## BB7 (20 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dai, non scherziamo



Questo Chelsi pure noi lo battiamo fidati... guarda come stanno giocando in Premier... si vede da un kilometro che i giocatori si odiano tra di loro, non se la passano mai e ognuno fa di testa propria, hanno 0 gioco proprio come noi.


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2012)

cioe' si stanno allenando?


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Novembre 2012)

Beh comunque il Chelsea è pochissima roba,aldila' delle belle prestazione juventina!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Novembre 2012)

ma che cavolo...mi hanno sorpreso sono veramente forti
ora tutti si aspettano un biscotto...per me la juve fa lo scherzetto e vince


----------



## juventino (20 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Certo che pure l'Inghilterra... ha City e Chelsea fuori ai gironi



Aggiungici pure che lo United quest'anno eccetto l'attacco è pochissima roba e l'Arsenal è quello che è. Quest'anno è un fail per loro, ma ci può stare.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Novembre 2012)

Al Chelsea manca una vera e propria prima punta. Certo che addirittura in EL non me li aspettavo.


----------



## DR_1 (20 Novembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Questo Chelsi pure noi lo battiamo fidati... guarda come stanno giocando in Premier... si vede da un kilometro che i giocatori si odiano tra di loro, non se la passano mai e ognuno fa di testa propria, hanno 0 gioco proprio come noi.



 Non iniziamo a sminuire questo successo perchè veramente eh, era pur sempre il Chelsea. Chiaro che ora si tira fuori: "Ah ma erano in crisi, c'è malumore nello spogliatoio" "Easy win niente di che, sono mediocri" per favore su.
Vidal giocatore pazzesco.


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Novembre 2012)

La differenza la faceva Drogba. Senza, sono al nostro stesso livello. 

Ora piano con gli spompinamenti eh, i banchi di prova sono ben altri. Io son convinto che lo Shaktar non regalerà nulla.


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2012)

ma li state vedendo? si stanno allenando ..ma che stanno facendo?

comunque ci manca solo il gol di bender...volete vedere che..


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Non iniziamo a sminuire questo successo perchè veramente eh, era pur sempre il Chelsea. Chiaro che ora si tira fuori: "Ah ma erano in crisi, c'è malumore nello spogliatoio" "Easy win niente di che, sono mediocri" per favore su.
> Vidal giocatore pazzesco.



Beh nonostante i milioni spesi sono stati piallati da Juve e Chelsea senza pieta'.Qualche porblema l'avranno!


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ma li state vedendo? si stanno allenando ..ma che stanno facendo?
> 
> comunque ci manca solo il gol di bender...volete vedere che..



Quelli che non giocano solitamente dopo fanno qualcosa. Ma dappertutto.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ma li state vedendo? si stanno allenando ..ma che stanno facendo?
> 
> comunque ci manca solo il gol di bender...volete vedere che..



Allenamento per chi non ha giocato!


----------



## BB7 (20 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Non iniziamo a sminuire questo successo perchè veramente eh, era pur sempre il Chelsea. Chiaro che ora si tira fuori: "Ah ma erano in crisi, c'è malumore nello spogliatoio" "Easy win niente di che, sono mediocri" per favore su.
> Vidal giocatore pazzesco.



Piano io l'ho sempre detto anche prima che iniziasse la partita... non sono uno di quelli che parla col senno di poi... non sminuisco niente ma non dico neanche "wow hanno battuto i campioni d'europa!" perchè qualche giorno fa pure Bromwich c'è riuscito eh...


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Novembre 2012)

Non è un momento buono per il Chelsea, ma neanche la qualità della rosa è un granchè, puoi fare miracoli un anno, ma non due.


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2012)

Ma come fanno ad andare al 1000 all'ora per tutto l'anno?


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Novembre 2012)

smallball ha scritto:


> addio Di Matteo...fail tremendo del calcio inglese


Da quasi fuori dalla Champions, ne cala 4 al Napoli e vince Champions e Coppa d'Inghilterra, ammazza che fail!


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma come fanno ad andare al 1000 all'ora per tutto l'anno?



Ma me lo chiedo anche io, cioe l'anno scorso dicevamo che con la CL non avrebbero tenuto il ritmo. Contro la Lazio hanno corso come dei cavalli e oggi ( a 3 giorni) correvano come cavalli pazzi.

Questi domenica ci desintegrano saranno a 1000


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Novembre 2012)

Ci sta che per un anno il calcio inglese abbia un calo, poi io il Chelsea comunque non lo vedo nemmeno del tutto fuori. United e Arsenal andranno avanti, porteranno comunque 2 squadre [a meno di clamorosi ribaltoni] agli ottavi. Non dimentichiamoci che gli inglesi l'han vinta appena lo scorso anno eh.


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma come fanno ad andare al 1000 all'ora per tutto l'anno?


Alcuni lo fanno perchè ce l'hanno per natura (mi viene in mente El Shaarawy o Gattuso), ma il resto è lavoro di Conte. Sarà odioso quanto i suoi capelli finti, ma è un allenatore che fa la differenza. In 2 mesi ha dato un gioco ad una squadra, il nostro è 3 anni che non ci riesce e si inventa 4 moduli da settembre a novembre...


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2012)

Hanno fame. Sono giocatori che a parte buffon e pirlo non ha mai vinto nulla di importante. Le gambe contano ma la testa ancor di piu'. Poi hanno vidal asamoah che corrono quanto bolt..


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Novembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma me lo chiedo anche io, cioe l'anno scorso dicevamo che con la CL non avrebbero tenuto il ritmo. Contro la Lazio hanno corso come dei cavalli e oggi ( a 3 giorni) correvano come cavalli pazzi.
> 
> Questi domenica ci desintegrano saranno a 1000



Beh con la Juve ci sta di perdere!


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2012)

Comq non è ancora sicura che sono qualificati eh. Lo shaktar dopo quello che ha combinato oggi, fare un biscotto, non sarebbe al massimo della pubblicita...


----------



## pennyhill (20 Novembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma me lo chiedo anche io, cioe l'anno scorso dicevamo che con la CL non avrebbero tenuto il ritmo. Contro la Lazio hanno corso come dei cavalli e oggi ( a 3 giorni) correvano come cavalli pazzi.



In realtà, e qui cito nuovamente il buon Arrighe Sacchi  , che in questi mesi si chiedeva perché avessero fatto a meno di quelle che erano le loro armi migliori, l’intensità, il lavoro delle punte in fase di pressing, snaturando il proprio gioco.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Novembre 2012)

Certo se perdessero a Donetsk sarebbe il colmo e pertanto dato che gli ucraini sono superiori ai blues e giocano nell'inferno della Donbas Arena,nel caso non biscottassero il passaggio del turno,sarebbe una bella partita!


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Certo se perdessero a Donetsk sarebbe il colmo e pertanto dato che gli ucraini sono superiori ai blues e giocano nell'inferno della Donbas Arena,nel caso non biscottassero il passaggio del turno,sarebbe una bella partita!



Beh a Donetsk non vincono dai, come hai detto te, se non biscottassero sarebbe il colmo. Ma lo shakater che vinca perde o paregge è lo stesso passeranno come primi comq credo. Differenza reti contro il chelsea migliore


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Novembre 2012)

No Tifo'o se lo Shaktar perde passa come secondo!


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Novembre 2012)

Comunque se lo Shaktar vuole giocarsi la partita la Juve rischia di beccarle.Gli ucraini hanno dei ritmi anche superiori,sono un martello pneumatico e tecnicamente sono impressionanti.Poi forse vogliono riscattarsi dalla figuraccia dell'1-1 di Adriano e li sarebbero dolori!


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Novembre 2012)

Di Matteo s'è giocato tutto l'anno scorso 

Cmq gobbi assatanati,niente da dire,se avessero una punta decente sarebbero perlomeno da semifinale


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Novembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Di Matteo s'è giocato tutto l'anno scorso
> 
> Cmq gobbi assatanati,niente da dire,se avessero una punta decente sarebbero perlomeno da semifinale



Per molti hanno gia' la coppa in tasca,quindi altro che semifinali!


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2012)

La Coppa in tasca assolutamente no, non scherziamo. Ma se fanno sempre come stasera, se la giocano tranquillamente con tutti.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Novembre 2012)

Beh Maryo ultimamente il Chelsea è penoso,cioe' ha fatto 2 punti in 4 giornate di premier,con lo Shaktar ha avuto solo anima,ma tanta anima e poi Di Mattero ridicolo a voler far catenaccio senza gente di esperienza(Terry,Lampard,Drogba).Io dico che l'anno prossimo i gobbi,con un forte attaccante e un innesto in difesa se la giocano con Barca e Real.Quest'anno ancora no!
Poi per domenica ho gli incubi,quanti ce ne daranno?


----------



## DR_1 (21 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh Maryo ultimamente il Chelsea è penoso,cioe' ha fatto 2 punti in 4 giornate di premier,con lo Shaktar ha avuto solo anima,ma tanta anima e poi Di Mattero ridicolo a voler far catenaccio senza gente di esperienza(Terry,Lampard,Drogba).Io dico che l'anno prossimo i gobbi,con un forte attaccante e un innesto in difesa se la giocano con Barca e Real.Quest'anno ancora no!
> Poi per domenica ho gli incubi,quanti ce ne daranno?



Incubi? Saremo stanchi dopo la prova di stasera, c'è da stare attenti, soprattutto al faraone.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Incubi? Saremo stanchi dopo la prova di stasera, c'è da stare attenti, soprattutto al faraone.



Perche' noi invece stasera ci facciamo una bella scampagnata in Belgio!
Dai che domenica ci piallate,pero' almeno sullo 0-2 potete anche fermarvi,non c'è bisogno di infierire!


----------



## DR_1 (21 Novembre 2012)

Siamo anche senza Marchisio contro lo Shaktar e peserà, anche perchè non penso si "biscotti", proveremo sia noi che loro ad arrivare primi nel girone.
Dentro polpo Paul comunque.


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Per molti hanno *gia' la coppa in tasca*,quindi altro che semifinali!



No vabeh

se per noi c'è voluto il vulcano islandese

questi per vincere abbisognano del diluvio universale,con Giominchio timoniere dell'arca


----------



## iceman. (21 Novembre 2012)

Giominchio , bel soprannome


----------



## JulesWinnfield (21 Novembre 2012)

Juve con un buon sorteggio e un buon tabellone arriva in semifinale secondo me


----------



## LeonFlare (21 Novembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> No vabeh
> 
> se per noi c'è voluto il vulcano islandese
> 
> questi per vincere abbisognano del diluvio universale,con Giominchio timoniere dell'arca



Ti sbagli, a voi è bastato l'arbitro portoghese (Arrestato tra l'altro).


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Novembre 2012)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Ti sbagli, a voi è bastato l'arbitro portoghese (Arrestato tra l'altro).



Dai l'inter offensivamente era mostruosa,valeva 20 volta la Juve,superiore anche in difesa.Solo a centrocampo c'è partita tra le 2 compagini,con la Juve piu' che ha maggior qualita' e l'inter tostissima tale da non far passare manco l'aria!


----------



## DR_1 (21 Novembre 2012)

Non abbiamo ancora superato il turno che i pennivendoli hanno già iniziato ad esaltarci, sorprendente il modo in cui salgono da un carro all'altro.


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Novembre 2012)

E' incredibile che gente come Mourinho,Hiddink e Ancelotti si siano presi le pernacchie per non aver vinto la coppa col Chelsea e ci sia riuscito sto cialtrone di Di Babbeo;90 minuti di lanci lunghi per dei NANI....e quando giocavano palla a terra non sapevano che **** fare.
E non venitemi a dire che l'Inter di Mourinho faceva catenaccio come il Chelsea di questo qui,UNA partita al Camp Nou vs tutte le partite del Chelsea,che aveva rischiato pure col Benfica in casa


----------



## Prinz (21 Novembre 2012)

Di sto CHelsea di ***** non ci si può mai fidare, prima si fanno polleggiare dall'Inter, mò dalla Juve. Concordo con l'intertriste, Di Matteo imbarazzante. In ogni caso, domenica di regola dovremmo prenderne tra i 4 e i 6.


----------



## LeonFlare (21 Novembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Di sto CHelsea di ***** non ci si può mai fidare, prima si fanno polleggiare dall'Inter, mò dalla Juve. Concordo con l'intertriste, Di Matteo imbarazzante. In ogni caso, domenica di regola dovremmo prenderne tra i 4 e i 6.



Domenica perdiamo al 90% e non sto scherzando, la vedo difficile e soprattutto Conte darà spazio a qualcun altro per far recuperare le energie. Cioè se dovessimo perdere non sarebbe uno scandalo, già immagino i giornali.


----------



## DR_1 (21 Novembre 2012)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Domenica perdiamo al 90% e non sto scherzando, la vedo difficile e soprattutto Conte darà spazio a qualcun altro per far recuperare le energie. Cioè se dovessimo perdere non sarebbe uno scandalo, già immagino i giornali.



Perdere forse no, però un pareggio più che probabile..


----------



## LeonFlare (21 Novembre 2012)

Esonerato Di Matteo :/


----------



## Prinz (21 Novembre 2012)

Dai gobbastri, fate i bravi con i vostri inutili riti apotropaici....tra questa Juve e il Milan attuale c'è la Fossa delle Marianne


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Novembre 2012)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Domenica perdiamo al 90% e non sto scherzando, la vedo difficile e soprattutto Conte darà spazio a qualcun altro per far recuperare le energie. Cioè se dovessimo perdere non sarebbe uno scandalo, già immagino i giornali.



Speriamo che c'azzecchi per la 3a volta,ma non so come possa succedere,cioe' vorrei capire il modo attraverso il quale possiamo vincere.Forse qualche strano allineamento dei pianeti???

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Prinz ha scritto:


> Dai gobbastri, fate i bravi con i vostri inutili riti apotropaici....tra questa Juve e il Milan attuale c'è la Fossa delle Marianne



11 km di distanza!


----------



## LeonFlare (21 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che c'azzecchi per la 3a volta,ma non so come possa succedere,cioe' vorrei capire il modo attraverso il quale possiamo vincere.Forse qualche strano allineamento dei pianeti???
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Semplicemente mio fratello è un gufaccio di *****, sempre juventino ma gufaccio. Ha previsto e azzeccato tutti i risultati : sconfitta inter, pareggio lazio, vittoria chelsea, sconfitta milan


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Novembre 2012)

Beh avessimo la difesa dell'anno scorso ci crederei anche,ma con quei pollastri la dietro accoglierei un pareggio miracoloso come un segno divino!


----------



## DR_1 (21 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh avessimo la difesa dell'anno scorso ci crederei anche,ma con quei pollastri la dietro accoglierei un pareggio miracoloso come un segno divino!



Le partite nascono eh.
Poi come già detto saremo sulle gambe dopo la prova di ieri sera, quindi il risultato non è scontato. Non mi meraviglierei di un pareggio.


----------



## smallball (21 Novembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Da quasi fuori dalla Champions, ne cala 4 al Napoli e vince Champions e Coppa d'Inghilterra, ammazza che fail!


intendevo in questa stagione in Champions


----------



## Cm Punk (21 Novembre 2012)

Ma se pareggiano (sicuramente) rube e shakhtar, chi si qualifica come primo? 
Comunque Tifavo i blues, però onore alla juve che hanno strameritato.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Novembre 2012)

Cm Punk ha scritto:


> Ma se pareggiano (sicuramente) rube e shakhtar, chi si qualifica come primo?
> Comunque Tifavo i blues, però onore alla juve che hanno strameritato.



Lo Shaktar,che ha un punto in piu' in classifica!


----------



## Cm Punk (21 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Lo Shaktar,che ha un punto in piu' in classifica!


Ah vero pensavo avessero gli stessi punti 
Thanks andreas


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Novembre 2012)




----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Novembre 2012)

Delirio su Sportmediaset. "Le big d'Europa terrorizzate, potrebbero decidere di passare come seconde per evitare la Juve". Effettivamente meglio arrivare seconde ed evitare la Juve insieme a tante squadre abbordabili, che arrivare primi ed evitare Barcelona, Bayern, Manchester, magari anche il Real Madrid...


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2012)

Comunque a livello di club e nazionale l'Italia ha completamente appiattelato gli inglesi in questo 2011-2012

Il nabbule l'anno scorso diede una lezione di calcio al city e chessi, a parte la brutta gara a londra.
Milan ha eliminato l'Arsenal
Ed la rube ha asfaltato sti qui...
Pure i cessi dell'udine hanno dato insegnato calcio al liverpool

All'europpeo lezione di calcio agli Inglesi. GODO


----------



## Ospite (21 Novembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Delirio su Sportmediaset. "Le big d'Europa terrorizzate, potrebbero decidere di passare come seconde per evitare la Juve". Effettivamente meglio arrivare seconde ed evitare la Juve insieme a tante squadre abbordabili, che arrivare primi ed evitare Barcelona, Bayern, Manchester, magari anche il Real Madrid...



Come sempre è utile limitarsi al rettangolo di gioco per evitare che gli incompetenti mediatici abbiano terreno fertile con le loro scemenze.
Per quanto mi riguarda spero che si provi a vincere in Ucraina per evitare ManUtd, Barcellona, Bayern e compagnia briscola.
Tra le seconde l'unica -per il tipo di gioco che propone- che vorrei veramente evitare (sperando naturalmente di qualificarci) è il BVB.
saluti.


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Novembre 2012)

Tra l'altro:

Ribery: "Ora è importante arrivare primi, abbiamo tante partite in campionato, ma dobbiamo vincere il girone".

Giocatore del Valencia: "Speriamo di qualificarci come primi"


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2012)

Se vanno agli ottavi tornerà pure il parrucchino in panchina...


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Novembre 2012)

Ospite ha scritto:


> Come sempre è utile limitarsi al rettangolo di gioco per evitare che gli incompetenti mediatici abbiano terreno fertile con le loro scemenze.
> Per quanto mi riguarda spero che si provi a vincere in Ucraina per evitare ManUtd, Barcellona, Bayern e compagnia briscola.
> Tra le seconde l'unica -per il tipo di gioco che propone- che vorrei veramente evitare (sperando naturalmente di qualificarci) è il BVB.
> saluti.


Il Borussia rischia di passare per prima, se la gioca col Real

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se vanno agli ottavi tornerà pure il parrucchino in panchina...



Non penso che cambi molto, il suo lavoro Conte lo sta comunque facendo in allenamento


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Novembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se vanno agli ottavi tornerà pure il parrucchino in panchina...


Beh non cambia nulla,i calciatori s'impegnano lo stesso a mille anche ora!


----------



## Jino (21 Novembre 2012)

Questa Juventus se dovesse puntare tutto le energie fisiche e mentali sulla coppa campioni ha anche buone probabilità di vincerla. Quando questa squadra ci mette cattiveria, aggressività, fame, ritmo può battere davvero chiunque.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Novembre 2012)

Ieri la Juve ha dominato e ha strameritato il risultato.
Sono un'ottima squadra perchè a differenza nostra, ad esempio, hanno un allenatore.
Che, per quanto odioso, allena i giocatori e si vede che tutti sanno sempre cosa fare e dove stare: hanno parecchi schemi fra l'alrto, come dimostrato ieri sera sul calcio d'angolo Pirlo-Quagliarella-Marchisio.
Inoltre hanno una preparazione atletica eccezionale, che solo i grandi allenatori hanno (vedi Guardiola o Mourinho).

Detto questo, la Juve di oggi si colloca in un contesto particolare del calcio nazionale ed europeo: dopo Calciopoli in Italia il livello si è progressivamente abbassato, azzerato direi e la Juve di oggi in Italia vince per mancanza di avversari (il Milan dell'anno scorso ha alzato bandiera bianca ed era, al completo, molto più forte, segnava quando voleva)... il livello è inifinitamente più basso persino rispetto al primo scudetto manciniano del 2007 fate voi.. lo stesso Capello l'altro giorno a "Undici" rideva pensando che invece quando vinceva lui al Milan o alla Roma o alla Juve la concorrenza era incredibile (Capello ha espressamente detto: ai miei tempi in Italia era tutta un'altra cosa); anche in Europa il livello si è abbassato, rimanendo cmq molto più alto che in Italia sia chiaro, e sono poche le squadre capaci di impensierire questa Juve, ma certamente sulla carta più forti sono: Barca, Real, Bayern Monaco (il City è praticamente fuori). Fose Psg e Utd. Sullo stesso livello Shaktar (che cmq gioca persino meglio della Juve) e Borussia Dortmund. Il Chelsea attuale è nettamente inferiore, sfido chiunque a dire il contrario se vede un pò di premier... Ha buonissime individualità ma non è una squadra e non ha chi segna. Era partito bene ma a lungo andare i suoi limiti sono usciti (ovviamente a noi ci asfalterebbe sia chiaro)...

In conclusione secondo me ci sono squadre migliori della Juve, ma la banda di Conte se la gioca perchè in Italia non farà fatica (il Milan l'anno scorso era spompato col Barca e mollò lo scudo) e perchè ha un gioco. Cosa che a Milanello non si vede dal 2004-2005.


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Novembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque a livello di club e nazionale l'Italia ha completamente appiattelato gli inglesi in questo 2011-2012
> 
> Il nabbule l'anno scorso diede una lezione di calcio al city e chessi, a parte la brutta gara a londra.
> Milan ha eliminato l'Arsenal
> ...



Il calcio inglese è solo soldi,begli stadi e gran tifo (per carità,da questi punti di vista,beati loro eh)

ma.......non tirano fuori calciatori decenti,allenatori manco a parlarne.....tutte le grandi squadre che giocano un calcio decente hanno allenatori stranieri

perlomeno in Spagna hanno un modo di giocare e formano calciatori come dio comanda

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Questa Juventus se dovesse puntare tutto le energie fisiche e mentali sulla coppa campioni ha anche buone probabilità di vincerla. Quando questa squadra ci mette cattiveria, aggressività, fame, ritmo può battere davvero chiunque.



E con la NON concorrenza che c'è in Italia se lo potrebbero pure permettere...........sigh


----------



## Bawert (21 Novembre 2012)

Ma quanto corrono?


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (21 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> bè dai obiettivamente l'inter aveva una grande squadra(più forte del bayern direi di si)..aveva parecchi campioni(julio,samuel,maicon,eto'o,milito) e giocatori che hanno avuto la stagione della vita(snejider e gli altri)..sta juve dove volete che vada!!



Mi sembra di rivivere la stagione del triplete dell'inter. TUTTI a dire "dove vuoi che vadano contro chelsea, barcellona ecc..." e alla fine hanno vinto tutto. Pensavo che la lezione sarebbe bastata, ma vedo che molti di voi tengono a veder vincere la champions anche a quagliarella e bonucci.


----------



## Ospite (21 Novembre 2012)

The Mighty Angus Young ha scritto:


> Mi sembra di rivivere la stagione del triplete dell'inter. TUTTI a dire "dove vuoi che vadano contro chelsea, barcellona ecc..." e alla fine hanno vinto tutto. Pensavo che la lezione sarebbe bastata, ma vedo che molti di voi tengono a veder vincere la champions anche a quagliarella e bonucci.




Scusami
ma tu SERIAMENTE pensi che ciò che viene detto in un forum possa in qualche modo influenzare gli eventi?


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Novembre 2012)

Ospite ha scritto:


> Scusami
> ma tu SERIAMENTE pensi che ciò che viene detto in un forum possa in qualche modo influenzare gli eventi?



Non è vero ma ci credi


----------



## Andrea89 (21 Novembre 2012)

Ospite ha scritto:


> Scusami
> ma tu SERIAMENTE pensi che ciò che viene detto in un forum possa in qualche modo influenzare gli eventi?


No,certo che no.
Però il discorso,senza prenderlo alla lettera,funziona.Basta dire "Tantissima gente era convinta che l'Inter non aveva i mezzi per vincere la champions,sottovalutandola.Non commettete lo stesso errore con la Giuve"
Comunque io sono convinto che un obiettivo realizzabile per voi siano i quarti di finale,poi dipende anche da fortuna e sfortuna che potrebbero portare qualcosa in più o meno.Anche se andare oltre i quarti secondo me è molto dura.


----------



## Tom! (21 Novembre 2012)

Nelle ultime 62 partite ne hanno perse 2.


----------



## Ospite (21 Novembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> No,certo che no.
> Però il discorso,senza prenderlo alla lettera,funziona.Basta dire "Tantissima gente era convinta che l'Inter non aveva i mezzi per vincere la champions,sottovalutandola.Non commettete lo stesso errore con la Giuve"
> Comunque io sono convinto che un obiettivo realizzabile per voi siano i quarti di finale,poi dipende anche da fortuna e sfortuna che potrebbero portare qualcosa in più o meno.Anche se andare oltre i quarti secondo me è molto dura.



Senza fare della scaramanzia spicciola da pezzente non vado più in là della partita a Donetsk.
Ho ancora troppo viva la figura di cioccolato fatta in casa con il Bayern quando - a fronte di 2 risultati utili su 3- perdemmo miseramente 4-1.
Se parliamo di valore della squadra ritengo che una volta arrivati alle partite ad eliminazione diretta i pronostici vadano a farsi benedire poichè vi sono troppe variabili in gioco: la forma, gli infortuni, i campionati interni (lotta per il vertice o meno) e via discorrendo.
Io non avrei puntato un cent sui vincitori degli ultimi anni poichè -oggettivamente a livello di nomi- non erano affatto le squadre migliori eppure la storia ha detto che mi sbagliavo.
Ho visto Juventus pazzesche perdere contro squadre nettamente inferiori quindi non mi azzardo a pronosticare nulla.
saluti.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (22 Novembre 2012)

Ospite ha scritto:


> Scusami
> ma tu SERIAMENTE pensi che ciò che viene detto in un forum possa in qualche modo influenzare gli eventi?



Non è che lo penso, E' così! Non hai idea di ciò che succede quando si tratta del milan.

Comunque io sono tra quelli che dice (da agosto) che la juve se non vince arriva MINIMO in semifinale.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Novembre 2012)

La Juve ha una rosa da quarti di finale, e con un po' di fortuna secondo me può andare anche più avanti.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Novembre 2012)

Secondo me si canta vittoria troppo presto. Sicuri che li in Ucraina non vinceranno, ma chi vi dice che questi due biscottano?
Lo Shaktar non ha nulla da perdere giochera per vincere, tanto ormai sono qualificati. Ma Rube rischia davvero grosso, entrare in campo con la classica italinicita di aver passato il turno, e Lucesco andrà a purgarli.

Secondo me non passano ...


----------



## MilanForever (23 Novembre 2012)

Beh però lo shakhtar, anche se come dici tu è difficile che perda in casa (ma non impossibile), ha da perdere il primo posto del girone che poco non è. Un biscotto purtroppo gli farebbe comodo.


----------



## Albijol (24 Novembre 2012)

Per me lo Shaktar se la giocherà al massimo delle sue possibilità visto che il campionato l'ha già vinto e hanno la partita in casa. Ovvio che se all'ottantesimo saranno in parità tireranno i remi in barca, perché come dice Buffone meglio due feriti che un morto


----------

